# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  KOCO Morning Shake Up

## duckman

The Lost Ogle posted this weekend that they heard it was happening and the following followed in comments: Mr Wendell and Maggie to mornings, Anita to weekend evenings and Garcia to just reporting. Starting Monday. You're welcome

If it's true i'm glad to see Garcia gone, but feel bad for Anita. Wendell and Maggie do have more of a morning vibe though. We'll see

----------


## boscorama

Wow, someone at KOCO must have tapped into my viewing habits. Someone at my home DVRs several newscasts and whenever I try Ch5 for some variety, I have to stop because those morning people are the worst I've seen. Wendell and Maggie can't be any worse.

Wonder what took them so long.

----------


## Tydude

> The Lost Ogle posted this weekend that they heard it was happening and the following followed in comments: Mr Wendell and Maggie to mornings, Anita to weekend evenings and Garcia to just reporting. Starting Monday. You're welcome
> 
> If it's true i'm glad to see Garcia gone, but feel bad for Anita. Wendell and Maggie do have more of a morning vibe though. We'll see


Wendell didn't do the evening newscast last night. Maggie was already doing the weekend Morning show so are they promoting her to Weekday

----------


## adaniel

Sad. I love Anita Blanton. She had much more chemistry with other newscasters not named Mat Garcia. I have more personality in my big toe than that man has in his entire body.

----------


## Tydude

Anita will be around might during the evening newscast

----------


## FFLady

WOW - shake up is a good term for this....

Is this suppose to be some sort of demotion?   smh.......

----------


## SoonerQueen

Maggie Stokes is cute but her voice drives me nuts. I liked the Blanton/Garcia team. Blanton/Edwards wouldn't be bad.

----------


## duckman

The station mentioned in a press release that Stokes raised the ratings on the weekend, but I always enjoyed the Blanton/Stokes duo. Garcia was clearly the dead weight in the morning and moving Blanton is a bad move. I enjoy Edwards very much, but the chemistry didn't click this morning with Stokes.

----------


## RadicalModerate

I wish, honestly, that I cared about The Talking Heads on The TV and their rotation in and out of The Revolving Local Mass Media Door as many do.
I imagine that it must be a peaceful place filled with happiness and unexpected surprizes.

Thank you for reminding me.

----------


## Tydude

http://www.koco.com/news/30942011/detail.html here is the press release

----------


## RadicalModerate

Would "swoon" be a word to use here?
As in, "Wow, now I'm swoonin' over the new!  improved!! KOCO lineup of talking heads"?

I didn't think so.
Sorry. Faux pas to the max .  . . =)

Maggie Stokes is cute but her name reminds me of inferior Canned Green Beans.
Her voice, however, is like Ghirardelli chocolate on a stick.
If there was such a thing . . . How about Lindor? or that other one?

Suggested (Mass Consumption) Viewing:
"Corked" c/o Netflix spec. ref.: The Labeling Dudes

----------


## gammimc

> The Lost Ogle posted this weekend that they heard it was happening and the following followed in comments: Mr Wendell and Maggie to mornings, Anita to weekend evenings and Garcia to just reporting. Starting Monday. You're welcome
> 
> If it's true i'm glad to see Garcia gone, but feel bad for Anita. Wendell and Maggie do have more of a morning vibe though. We'll see



I believe Anita's ok with this, but look for Garcia and his agent to find him another anchor desk before too long.

----------


## duckman

It doesn't sound like Anita was OK with this:
http://www.thelostogle.com/2012/04/2...n-the-morning/

----------


## adaniel

> It doesn't sound like Anita was OK with this:
> http://www.thelostogle.com/2012/04/2...n-the-morning/


Wow she is pissed. Maybe not the best idea to rage on twitter.

She is probably not going to stay around. Which stinks because she is quite involved in the community, a rarity nowadays.

----------


## oneforone

If you ever want a fast way to lose your job, go online and rant about them. I have seen quite a few people shown door for doing just that over the last few years.

----------


## SoonerBoy18

Who watches KOCO in the mornings anyway? News 9 In the morning is where all the fun is at. Stan Miller tells it like it is, and Robin Marsh is so far ahead of the other ladies in the media when it comes to propper grammer/etiquette and she is very beautiful.

----------


## Easy180

Definitely not a good idea to blast your employer on social media...Gotta know that all potential employers will have huge concerns

----------


## Tydude

do you think Anita will be with the station a year from now

----------


## FFLady

NOPE!!! She's too talented. Not sure what her age is, but I'm sure she has paid her dues, then to get a demotion, well, that's gotta blow big time....I like her. And like a couple here have pointed out, she's a great community advocate. Around here, it seems all the anchors take on being communications/spokesperson's for some big corp. Wonder who will scoop her up (if she wants to remain in OK)..?

----------


## Tydude

maybe Fox 25

----------


## drumsncode

So how are the ratings amongst the big 4 stations on weekday mornings?  Is it a tight race or not?

----------


## Tydude

> So how are the ratings amongst the big 4 stations on weekday mornings?  Is it a tight race or not?


that is a great question they are about to have may sweeps coming up next week so we will probably know by the summer time about how the ratings are for  4,5,9 and 25

----------


## venture

> So how are the ratings amongst the big 4 stations on weekday mornings?  Is it a tight race or not?


I've been kinda shocked that there isn't an article in the DOK or something with this information on a regular basis. I've lived in a few cities where you would always see articles every few months showing total viewers and ratings share per station for each news broadcast.

----------


## gammimc

> It doesn't sound like Anita was OK with this:
> http://www.thelostogle.com/2012/04/2...n-the-morning/


I stand corrected!  wow...

----------


## SoonerBoy18

Does anybody know why/where John Flick went? Once he left koco, I no longer got up in the morning to watch channel 5.

----------


## micesu

> Does anybody know why/where John Flick went? Once he left koco, I no longer got up in the morning to watch channel 5.


John Flick is in Seattle but not working in news at the moment.

----------


## drumsncode

Well, we're about a week into sweeps.  Did KOCO get a ratings bump from the change to its morning show?  C'mon you insiders, I know you're out there.  Fess up! ;-)

----------


## FFLady

Not from me Drums - I now watch Robin Marsh (which I have always liked her)....   *:^)*

----------


## boscorama

I watched the morning show once, and blew it off. The new ones seem to have taken delivery lessons from Matt and Anita. Gag me.

----------

